
Military Reaper Drone Documents Leaked on the Dark Web - Zophike1
https://www.recordedfuture.com/reaper-drone-documents-leaked/
======
Zophike1
The original tile was supposed to be:

"Military Documents Stolen Because Someone Forgot to Update the Router
Password"

